# Ceiling Tile Smell?????/



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

We recently had a fire loss at a municipal building and as a part of the restoration replaced all of the tiles in the building. We used 2 types of tiles.....standard contractor grade tiles and a USG Illusion 2742 reveal edge tile in some portions of the building. We have had several complaints from staff that the areas where we used the reveal edge tiles are emitting an obnoxious smell that is giving the Secretary and City Manager headaches. It is most noticeable after the offices have been locked up over the weekend and after you have been in there awhile it is more faint. I have never smelled it very strongly, but they insist it is really bad when you first open up the offices. I have smelled the reveal edge tiles and the standard tiles and I do recognize some emission from the reveal edge tiles that I do not recognize from the standard tiles. It seems to be a paint type smell to me which makes sense, but it will not go away. I have found several posts on the internet of people complaining of this from Armstrong tiles, but not USG. 

Has anyone experienced this and what did you do to resolve it? I am scheduling an air monitoring test in there to determine whether the smell is harmful but even if it is not it will not make it go away. 

Appreciate the thoughts in advance.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

You probably already saw this. But, here's the MSDS on those tiles-->http://www.usg.com/rc/data-submittal...ata-SC2288.pdf
Apparently these tiles are a


> *Low Emissions (VOC Class)*
> Classified as low-emitting per standards established
> by the Collaborative for High-Performance Schools
> (CHPS), following California Specification 01350​
> testing methods.


:w00t:

-Paul


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Perhaps someone just has _REALLY_ bad gas and is blaming it on the ACT.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Mud Master said:


> Perhaps someone just has _REALLY_ bad gas and is blaming it on the ACT.


:laughing: That could very well be.

-Paul


----------



## CJA (Jan 26, 2011)

If you installed what was spec'ed then suggest to the client an alternitave tile. As a C/O of course.


----------



## BigReds (Feb 27, 2009)

sounds like poor ventilation. Is there enough return openings in ceiling?


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

Apparently, there is a product called Butyric Acid that is used in the mfg process and in very extreme cases, it can emit an odor. The odor is considered nontoxic and is not harmful to humans, but that doesn't solve the odor issue. We have a rep from USG coming in to investigate further. How much you want to bet their solution is going to be to take a couple tiles out of each room, throw some fans in there to move the air around. We have also decided to install charcoal fileters at all return air units to filter any fumes presently in the area. I'll post the solution in case anyone ever comes up against it down the road.

Thanks for the thoutghts.


----------

